

Framework for Q&A site like stackoverflow - gmagic10

Does anyone need a framework for Q&#38;A site like stackoverflow?I'm working on this framework. It let anybody to build it's vertical Q&#38;A site for it's own domain like BBS or wordpress. My aim is to build the next wordpress. Anybody interested?
======
saiko-chriskun
<http://osqa.net>

~~~
gmagic10
Thanks for your suggestion. But I want a different system and customize by
our-self.

------
uxabhishek
Very much so.

~~~
gmagic10
Thank you! How can I reach you? My email is gmagic10@gmail.com Hope to work
with you!

